# VERKAUFE REVELL 250r RAHMEN IN ROT!!!!!



## vierundzwanzigzoll (9. Oktober 2007)

servus 
ich hab hier nen revell 250r zum verkauf preiß ist VHB 
bei interresse-------Pm oder direkt hier rein


----------



## mtb-suchtel (26. August 2008)

ja hey würdest du den auch gegen mein agent bikes orange tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-suchtel (26. August 2008)

hallo würdest du dein rahmen gegen mein agent bike orange rahmen tauschen weil ich suche überall dein rahmen den verkauft jeder weisch und ein tausch wer´gut weil ich mein rahmen erst seit 2 wochen habe


----------



## downhilldiddy (18. März 2009)

hallo wie viel willst du für den rahmen??

mfg jo


----------

